# Cheap "MAC usable" 15 pan palettes!



## reirei702 (Aug 13, 2006)

I was looking for a 15 pan palette on ebay when I came across this website modcosmetics  Have any of you seen this?

Their stuff looks like MAC imitation but you can buy EMPTY palettes that fit the REAL MAC refills for cheap!

This beats having to pay for the PRO memberships on the MAC Pro website and the high prices on EBAY just to get the darn palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They were selling items on ebay (which is how i discovered the link) but I lost the name of their store.  Who cares though, i've discovered that it's cheaper to buy their palettes from their own website.  (It was a couple dollars less than their items listed on ebay)


However, out of sheer curiousity, I purchased their 15 pan palette complete with their refills... why not get 15 cheap colors to play with while i'm getting the pan right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha






 YAY FOR GOOD DEALS!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 13, 2006)

*Just FYI; you don't have to me a PRO member to get anything (including palettes) from the PRO store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...You DO, however..have to be a member to order off the PRO site..(but you can still do phone-in orders w/o a PRO membership).  You can also find the 4 and 15 pan palettes at a regualar Freestanding MAC store...They're pretty reasonable; somewhere in the $12.50 range
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## sigwing (Aug 13, 2006)

Yep, I've ordered the palette cases over the phone, and even found out I could have ordered any of the non-LE shades in the pan and wouldn't have had to depot!

I've also gotten the MOD palettes and they are a tad smaller, sharper edges, non-metal so you can't use the magnet system, but they are ok.  I've used them for Milani shadows I had, but just can't bring myself to put my MAC's in a non-MAC palette! lol
Also, it took absolutely forever for them to arrive.  I can't remember where they're located, but it was at least like 8 weeks.  I even emailed to ask what happened because, like most places, my card was charged right away then I didn't get what I paid for for 2 months so I began to wonder.


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 13, 2006)

stay away from these!!   I put my eyeshadows in these, and a couple of them SHATTERED, or the top layer broke off, and this was with normal usage.  SO not worth it.


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Just FYI; you don't have to me a PRO member to get anything (including palettes) from the PRO store
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...You DO, however..have to be a member to order off the PRO site..(but you can still do phone-in orders w/o a PRO membership).  You can also find the 4 and 15 pan palettes at a regualar Freestanding MAC store...They're pretty reasonable; somewhere in the $12.50 range
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

Really?  The thing for me is that the Pro Store in my area is kinda far.  I intend on going into one now though! Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  BTW, how big of a discount do PRO students get?  I'm thinking of getting one just for cheaper makeup since my school is on their list.


----------



## reirei702 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm also an ONLINE shopping addict i think... (gawd help me! hahahaha)


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 14, 2006)

There's a saying that you get what you pay for. I'm a true MAC fan so I love anything MAC. I don't complain about the prices. The empty eyeshadow palettes are at a decent price though


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah they are a decent price... im planning to order from macpro over the phone... its better to pay more for higher quality imo than to pay less for something that's not going to last nearly as long


----------



## leobrat (Aug 14, 2006)

You can get the palettes at regular stores as well, just not counters


----------



## Janice (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leobrat* 
_You can get the palettes at regular stores as well, just not counters_

 
Not directed toward you, just want to clarify so future visitors who read this thread don't get confused. 

Palettes are unavailible for purchase at MAC Counters in department stores, only freestanding & PRO stores carry empty palettes.


----------



## leobrat (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Not directed toward you, just want to clarify so future visitors who read this thread don't get confused. 

Palettes are unavailible for purchase at MAC Counters in department stores, only freestanding & PRO stores carry empty palettes._

 

Thanks, I should have been more clear


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

the pallets at the regular mac pro are cheap anyways 
  	ur better off with that


----------

